# The Guitar Pedal Mod



## Alex (2/9/14)

Pretty sick







http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2f7x27/the_most_creative_mod_ive_seen_to_date/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/9/14)

Alex said:


> Pretty sick


I once owned a distortion pedal that looked very similar to that! 

Looks awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (2/9/14)

Only problem is that the knobs should have controlled the wattage, and the actual switch should have controlled the firing. As if it wasn't heavy and uncomfortable to hold in your hand to start off with 

Oddly enough the standard pedal enclosure is a Hammond 1590B if I remember correctly, quite commonly used for homebrew box mods as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (2/9/14)

Mike said:


> Only problem is that the knobs should have controlled the wattage, and the actual switch should have controlled the firing. As if it wasn't heavy and uncomfortable to hold in your hand to start off with
> 
> Oddly enough the standard pedal enclosure is a Hammond 1590B if I remember correctly, quite commonly used for homebrew box mods as well.


 
But it still looks Sick as bosums though


----------



## DoubleD (2/9/14)

It's like i think it and then someone somewhere does it hahahaha  Awesome novelty idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (2/9/14)

Alex said:


> Pretty sick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that will be nice to have!! You can really make out of anything a mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (2/9/14)

"Everyone buys a DS-1 and ends with no one liking their DS-1" and same goes with the EGO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/9/14)

seems bit bulky .but a good look. im sure anyone who knows anything bout guitars would love this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (3/9/14)

lOVE IT!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

